# Third round of labs 12 weeks into Armour



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm really bad at telling what these mean aside from knowing low TSH means Hyper high means hypo.

I started Armour 12 weeks ago and raised from 60grains to 90 grains 6 weeks ago. Here are the past and most current result. Do you think I am in a good place? Still feeling kind of symptomatic.

TSH range (0.4-4.0) Past result: 4.330 Current result: 0.029 (way down a short time, no wonder I feel crazy!)

FREE T4 range (0.7-2.2) Past: 0.7 current: 0.8

T4 range: (5.2-12.2) PAST: 8.8 current: 9.4

B12-range (200-1070) result: 210

Still waiting on T3 FREE but the 9/1/15 result was: (range)-2.4-4.2 result (2.8) -this is the one i'll be most curious to see with the new t3 NDT.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you still have a thyroid? Have you had the test for TRAB and when was your last ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-3 will be the best test to determine if you are in good range.

I believe your FT-4 should also be higher, even taking NDT


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Andros said:


> Do you still have a thyroid? Have you had the test for TRAB and when was your last ultra-sound of your thyroid?


I sure do. I refuse surgery and always refused RAI when I was hyper as a teen.

My scans are every 8 months and the last one was very normal.

Two other thyroid tests done were:

THYROID STIM IMMUNOGLOBULIN range: <140 result: <73

Thyroid Peroxidise antibodies: range<9 result<262


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> Your FT-3 will be the best test to determine if you are in good range.
> 
> I believe your FT-4 should also be higher, even taking NDT


The only way to get t4 higher is to raise again. I'm not sure if the Dr will agree with the TSH already at the lowest. Oddly, it has been between 0.8 for years despite many medication changes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You should order the FT-3 if your doctor won't.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/213

TSH is not accurate when taking NDT or synthetic. Doses should only be adjusted by FT-4 and FT-3 levels.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> You should order the FT-3 if your doctor won't.
> 
> http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/213
> 
> TSH is not accurate when taking NDT or synthetic. Doses should only be adjusted by FT-4 and FT-3 levels.


She did free t3, just took a few days longer to come back.

The range is (2.4-4.2) and result was 2.9 (past was 2.8) this doesn't seem to be going up, oddly since I was on l-thyroxin. I guess we will have to try raising to two grains. So frustrated. ....It's like it's not working.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like you need an increase in your NDT


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree. I just worry about my HR which is already a bit fast.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Sometimes a fast heart rate is the result of being hypo, too.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

jenny v said:


> Sometimes a fast heart rate is the result of being hypo, too.


Jenny-you sound similar to me with being hyper then turning hypo. What worked for you?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Mine is maybe a little more complicated--I have both Graves and Hashi's and years of bad treatment has affected my adrenals, which has caused Reverse T3 issues.

What's working for me is a combo of Westhroid (which is like Armour) and T3 meds, while treating my high nighttime cortisol levels.

People with Reverse T3 issues or iron problems or cortisol issues can have problems raising their thyroid meds. Have you ever tested your iron or adrenals?


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Adrenals, no. My doctor acted like I was crazy to think I might have an adrenal problem at 31. My last iron test was about 8 months ago and the range was 37-170. My result was 81.

If iron is the issue, would taking a daily supplement help? If so how mucho you start with?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You need a full iron panel--ferritin, % saturation, etc. to be able to tell much. And adrenal problems can strike at any age! I don't know why your doc thinks age has anything to do with it.


----------

